# EUROPEAN CUP IN SLINGSHOT



## kubys (Mar 28, 2012)

Hello everybody.

Probably you already know about this European competition, but just to make sure. 

View attachment 57652


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks. I thought Alverton Pa. was far!


----------



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks for the information!

Last year in Belgium I could not compete. Hopefully this year in Brezova!

I know a few other shooters here in Germany that are strongly interested too.

Best regards

Torsten


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

That would be a wonderful event to attend. Best of luck to all participants! :wave:

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

For all a straight shot and a funny day, cheers mr.teh


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

wow i woud like to go !!!

is any one going from germany ?

how about a group tiket for the train ?

or car sharing ?

cheers


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Europe seems to have its act together in terms of real competitions.


----------



## Neo Catapults (May 28, 2014)

Nice idea for vocations!


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Hi any body interested to go to the tournament ? From Germany or close by  
Cheers


----------

